# Is there any other furs that like indie rock



## zoinky (Nov 2, 2016)

I been listening to a lot of indie rock lately and wanted some new artists to listen to and wondered if you found any good artists or songs


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

The color and sound is pretty great. their first 2 EPs are really good and they recently released three songs that are DAMN good


----------



## zoinky (Nov 4, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> The color and sound is pretty great. their first 2 EPs are really good and they recently released three songs that are DAMN good


that is really good song


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

Depending on what type of indie rock. It's pretty much an umbrella term, and many "indie" bands may contradict each other in style and substance. Blur is my absolute favorite, though - nowadays it's way too often overlooked as "bunch of kids who screamed "WOOHOO" while smashing against walls in the 90s" (i.e. "Song 2"), but it was an incredibly versatile and ingenious band that not only jumped from one genre to another, but also did it well, masterfully bridging the gap between "experimental" and "accessible", and having a distinctive style to it. The only other band I can think of that also fluidly combined weirdness and pop appeal into one is Gorillaz, which is for the most part a project of Blur's frontman (in which he voiced 2D - you may notice that lyrics in both Blur and Gorillaz are sung by the same dude, if you listen closely)


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Nov 4, 2016)

Modest Mouse, Dinosaur Jr.. Yeah, I like Indie Rock and other Indie styles. :3


----------



## Rant (Nov 4, 2016)

*excitedly flaps wings* Yes memememe!! Idk what your into but try Ratatat, modest mouse, goldfish (their stuff is varied but fun) ahhh shit I can't think of more that aren't already super well known!


----------



## zoinky (Nov 4, 2016)

Rant said:


> *excitedly flaps wings* Yes memememe!! Idk what your into but try Ratatat, modest mouse, goldfish (their stuff is varied but fun) ahhh shit I can't think of more that aren't already super well known!


Some of the best artists are not known


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 5, 2016)

Ratatat is fantastic.

Also if you really liked "Better View" i recommend checking out the rest of "Hi." its only 3 songs long but its their best work yet.

their first 2 eps are pretty awesome though.


----------



## zoinky (Nov 6, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> Ratatat is fantastic.
> 
> Also if you really liked "Better View" i recommend checking out the rest of "Hi." its only 3 songs long but its their best work yet.
> 
> their first 2 eps are pretty awesome though.


I downloaded their album it was really good


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

Check out elvis depressedly.


----------



## Knotso (Jun 1, 2017)

It depends on what your definition of Indie rock is but either way fatherson are definitely not as known as they should be


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 6, 2017)

If by "indie" one means "independently released and distributed," that actually described the vast majority of what I listen to in general. That said, "indie rock" tends to mean more specific things much of the time: Weedy twee-pop with noise-rock elements that came into vogue after post-punk died down in the UK, and a whole plethora of loosely related styles that came into their own out of the underground in the wake of grunge in the US. I like a fair bit of both, although I tend to view each more as a part of the styles which they participated in than as indie bands, if that makes any sense. For instance, Modest Mouse and Built to Spill feel more like unusually understated and playful post-hardcore bands of a certain stripe than they feel like Arcade Fire, who are more like this oddball hybrid of post-punk revivalism and baroque folk-pop with some Springsteen-esque arena rock tendencies.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm interested in indie rock but I don't know where to start.


----------



## endroll (Jun 7, 2017)

hell yes i fucking love indie (indie itself isnt a genre, but a description,,,) if we are talking about the "mainstream" anglo indie bands then interpol, radiohead and the smiths are my favs


----------

